# best traditional back quivers



## AydreeanChen (Apr 7, 2011)

who makes the best traditional back quivers?


----------



## AReric (Mar 6, 2010)

Check out Steve Catts. Leathersmith.com I do believe. I bought a leather hip quiver from him recently and its great. He makes many different back quivers too. Hope this helps. :archery:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have owned a bunch of back quivers, including some very expensive leather ones. The Safari Tough from Three Rivers Archery is awesome. I use it with my compound bare bow set up. It coutours to the back. Is can be slid under your arm. The fletch is covered from the weather. It works really well and will hold a good number of arrows.


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

I've owned a ton of different quivers over the years, and made several (wish I'd thought to market one of them years ago, that was identical to the GFA). None of them suited me.

Although it's not technically a back quiver, the Safari-Tuff is definitely my pick--either the Arrowmaster or Duiker. Designed by an avid and sucessful hunter (who also happens to be a World Champion archer and world renowned instructor), it's also been tested on several continents in various terrains by various hard-core hunters.

If you are just going for the look, there's several quality manufacturers of back quivers--Cedar Ridge is one. I love the look myself, but to me a back quiver is about as impractical as you can get for hunting or tournaments--based on my experience, of course.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

AydreeanChen said:


> who makes the best traditional back quivers?


Well...that would depend upon what YOUR definition of best is.

It could mean practical or beauty.

My personal favorite are made by one of the members here. His name is Art and his quivers and leather work are works of art, IMO.

Here's a link

http://archeryleather.com/Products/BackQuivers/backquivers.html

Ray :shade:


----------



## LBR (Jan 1, 2004)

That's Cedar Ridge, and they are works of "art" (both very artistic, and Art Vincent is the leathersmith). Art is an artist by trade--he lives in the Nashville, TN area and at least part of his work is painting murals in the homes of the stars that live in the area. Art is a good guy, very talented. He's usually at the TN Classic with his work, if you want to see it in person.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

LBR said:


> That's Cedar Ridge, and they are works of "art" (both very artistic, and Art Vincent is the leathersmith).


Thanks Chad...I forgot to mention that :thumbs_up

Ray :shade:


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I own 3 of Steve's quivers now, they are hard to beat!

http://www.hidehandler.com/


----------



## LongStick64 (Aug 29, 2009)

If you want a super quiver look up Shell on tradgang. The quality is unbeatable. I have a Steve Catts as well, the Shell is light years better quality.


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Another one similar to the safari tuff that I use is the dawgware from 3rivers. I havent seen up close or used the safari tuff but have not heard a single negative comment about them. I love my dawgware, durable, and easy to wear and use.


----------



## arrowtip (Sep 22, 2006)

Rasher quivers has some of the best I have seen in awhile.


----------

